# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  قرار دادن اپلیکیشن در استور "سیبچه"

## meh_ham

سلام دوستان
من می‌خواستم برای ios‌ اپلیکیشن طراحی کنم اما همیشه محدودیت‌ها و سختی‌های اپل انگیزه‌م رو کم کرده بود. جدیدا که استور "سیبچه" برای ios در ایران داره مشهور می‌شه. میخواستم بدونم که گذاشتن اپلیکیشن در این استور به چه چیزهایی نیاز داره؟ آیا بدون اکانت دولوپری اپل می‌شه نرم‌افزار طراحی کرد و در سیبچه گذاشت؟
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دارید با من و خیلی‌های دیگه به اشتراک بذارید.

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

شما فقط کافی برنامه رو نوشته بعد برای انتشار بر روی سیبچه نیازس به داشتن Developer ID  نیست چون سیبچه Developer ID  خودش رو روی app شما می زاره.
با account خودش امضا می کنه

----------


## john smithair

اقا خب اگه سیبچه اپل آی دی خودش رو روی اپ ما میزاره، یعنی بعد ما اگه بخوایم هم رو سیبچه نرم افزار رو بزاریم هم روی آی تیونز با اکانت خودمون، نمیشه؟

----------


## seantheyahn

دوست عزیز "اپل آیدی" خودش رو نمی ذاره سیبچه. با Team Distribution  Profile و سرتیفیکیت مربوطه امضا می کنه. برای نصب از سیبچه نیازی به اپل  آیدی نیست، یک بار پروفایل روی دستگاه کاربر نصب میشه فقط (تو پروسه ی نصب  خود سیبچه)
شما اگه بخوای توی AppStore هم پخش کنی اکانت Developer  میخوای و باید با پروفایل خودت امضاش کنی و بذاری اونجا، و کلا ربطی به  سیبچه نداره این قضیه یه مسئله ی جداست و شما می تونی اونجا هم پخش کنی.

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

بری انتشار هر app نیاز به یک Developer id هست که باید در سمت Device نصب بشه به صورت provosion 
یعنی device شما جزو لیست مربوط به اکانت شناخته و اضافه میشه حالا سیبچه چون این اکانت دولاپری از نوع سازمانی داره با استفاده از plist که به صورت فایل xml هست در سمت سرور گذاشته به ما امکان دانلود میده که قبل از اون باید دستگاه شما به لیتش اضافه بشه که این . که اگه به قسمت setting دستگاه خود برید و داخل Profiles رو نگاه کنید حتا اکانت سیبچه رو خواهید دید.
و این کار کاملا قانونی هستش

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

اینم دستور دانلودش دوست من  
itms-services://?action=download-manifest&url=https://barnamenevismobile.com/manifest.plist

اینم یک لینک که می تونی نمونه plist رو ببینی

http://gknops.github.io/adHocGenerate/

----------


## mp123456

> بری انتشار هر app نیاز به یک Developer id هست که باید در سمت Device نصب بشه به صورت provosion 
> یعنی device شما جزو لیست مربوط به اکانت شناخته و اضافه میشه حالا سیبچه چون این اکانت دولاپری از نوع سازمانی داره با استفاده از plist که به صورت فایل xml هست در سمت سرور گذاشته به ما امکان دانلود میده که قبل از اون باید دستگاه شما به لیتش اضافه بشه که این . که اگه به قسمت setting دستگاه خود برید و داخل Profiles رو نگاه کنید حتا اکانت سیبچه رو خواهید دید.
> و این کار کاملا قانونی هستش


با سلام و تشکر از اطلاعات  مفیدی که ارائه نمودید

یک سوال فنی ؟

آیا هیج راهی  جز جیلبریک برای آی دیوایس ها وجود نداره که مثلا برنامه نوشته شده خودمونو را با Xcode  بتونیم روی گوشی یا تبلت های اپل با  Xcode منتقل کنیم با دستکاری Key Chain ها و plist ها 
یا ساختن Fake Code sign ها
 یا به عبارت دیگر من میتونم برنامه های نوشته شده خودمو با Xcode فقط رو دیوایس ها ی جیلبریک شده بریزم ولی هنوز روی غیر جیلبریک موفق نشدم..... 

میدونم که برای نصب App باید دستگاه جیل بشه  و AppSync روش دستگاه باشه ولی میخام ببینم راهی تو خود  Xcode نیست که بشه رو غیر جیلبریک App نوشت و  نصب کرد

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

بله میشه ولی به دردسرش نمی ارزه

----------


## omid2048

> بله میشه ولی به دردسرش نمی ارزه


من متوجه نشدم!
يعني اين برنامه هايي كه دوستان دارند مينويسند با ايكس كد فقط روي دستگاه هاي جلبريك شده قابل نصب هست؟
و اگه بخواد كسي برنامه اي بنويسه كه روي دستگاهاي غير جلبريك هم كار كنه دقيقا دردسرش چيه؟ به جز اكانت توسعه دهندگي

----------


## omid2048

> من متوجه نشدم!
> يعني اين برنامه هايي كه دوستان دارند مينويسند با ايكس كد فقط روي دستگاه هاي جلبريك شده قابل نصب هست؟
> و اگه بخواد كسي برنامه اي بنويسه كه روي دستگاهاي غير جلبريك هم كار كنه دقيقا دردسرش چيه؟ به جز اكانت توسعه دهندگي


????????????????

----------


## yashar_ad

سلام 
این پست قدیمی هست و پاسخهای که دوستان دادن با توجه به قابلیت های ای او اس و ایکس کد در زمان خود (قبل از ایکس کد ۷ ) بوده
از اییکس کد ۷ به بعد شما میتونید بدون داشتن اکانت دولوپر رو یک گوشی به صورت تست برنامه خود را اجرا کنید
ولی برای انتشار حتما نیاز به اکانت دولوپر دارین

----------

